# Banner History



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2007)

*Art by Mutley James*
FA's original banner after being brought back online in December, 2005.





*Art by Mutley James*
This spiffy lil' banner was primarily used as the static FA banner for the first half of 2006.





*Banner by the Dragoneer* - April, 2006
Every llama has his day!





*Banner by the Nevar Raven* - April, 2006
And sometimes the llama gets the entire month, too!





*Art by Nevar Raven* - July, 2006
FA celebrated pirate month (and the release of Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest!). Nevar did a fantastic job on the map and general design. Go Nev!





*Art by Solid Asp* - August, 2006
What better way to follow up pirates than with ninjas, following the classic internet trend (as usual).





*Art by Moonstalker* - September, 2006
Moonstalker helped us celebrate the end of summer with a nice, final sporty event. =)





*Art by the Dragoneer* - October, 2006
A Halloween banner that had good intention, but... didn't quite pan out too well. 





*Art by the Dragoneer* - October 11th, 2006
And every now and again we like to have a little fun. On October 11th, FA celebrates its own holiday - International Nacho Appreciation Day. We promise no drugs were responsible for this event.





*Art by Ivybeth* - October, 2006
Fender got bit by the lycanthropey bug and is off to hunt his nougaty prey.





*Art by Kadath062* - November, 2006
Fender teaches us that flamethrowers can, in fact, speed up the arduous task of turkey cooking.





*Art by Keto* - December, 2006
Fender: 1 - Claus: 0





*Art by Cesarin* - January, 2007
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snooooow!





*Art by Pinkuh* - Feburary, 2007
Valentine's Day with an ever-affectionate Fender! Even our mascot needs to get his Ferrox groove on!





*Art by Blotch* - March, 2007
Blotch quite literally blew our minds with this banner. To say it's exceptional would be a gross understatement! Well played, Blotch. Well played.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *Art by Keto* - December, 2006
> Fender: 1 - Claus: 0


Awesomest. Banner. Ever.

The drama that followed it made it awesome.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 18, 2007)

since march be almost over now i can only wonder what is in store for us in april. *hopes for some sort of april fools day banner or something*


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 18, 2007)

I want a Pie-In-The-Face or a Clown. A Jack-In-The-Box with a punching glove wouldn't go amiss either.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 18, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I want a Pie-In-The-Face or a Clown. A Jack-In-The-Box with a punching glove wouldn't go amiss either.


We honestly don't have anything planned. Yet. I'm sure we'll come up with something, but right now I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 18, 2007)

PolkAffinity.

_Do it._


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 18, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *Art by Cesarin* - January, 2006
> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snooooow!
> ...
> *Art by Pinkuh[b/] - Feburary, 2006
> ...


*

2007 surely. :O

Furthermore, I tried to upload the banners to Wikifinity for the monthy banner history article, but it says that file uploads are disabled. So I linked to this thread instead. 

http://www.wikiffinity.net/index.php?title=Monthly_Banners*


----------



## yak (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, just noticed this while looking at October 11th, 2006 banner.... Use the alpha channels for background.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 30, 2007)

And so the infamous Santa banner is finally revealed to me...Always wondered what all the fuss is about, but I joined about a month too late.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 30, 2007)

You know, through the month of Feburary I was always hoping that the March banner would have been Fender in a toga in the senate


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 30, 2007)

[attachment=1267]
^
April Fools Banner, Done by The Dragoneer
[yak]: spelling by ZombieCat from IRC, thanks dude.

[attachment=1270]
^
April, done by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxfeather
(you can see a larger version w/out the text here: http://www.artspots.com/users/foxfeather/5844)

[attachment=1271]
^
May, done by http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yifferfox
(you can see a larger version w/out the text here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/522821/)


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 30, 2007)

Why the boobs? D:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 1, 2007)

mrchris said:
			
		

> Why the boobs? D:



Cuz Yiffer drew it and Rednef is a girl after all.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (May 3, 2007)

and its Fender spelled backwards too!


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 1, 2007)

Behold the June 1st banner. Done by Inali, Aka Spritcreations:

www.furaffinity.net/user/spiritcreations/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/578711/


----------



## ksharra (Jun 7, 2007)

So how, pray tell, DOES one offer up a banner for the site?  ^^


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 7, 2007)

ksharra said:
			
		

> So how, pray tell, DOES one offer up a banner for the site?Â Â ^^



I think Preyfar/Dragoneer handles those, so I think that you should probably ask him about it.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 1, 2007)

Here we have the July 30th special: 

[attachment=1403]

Sporebat appreciation day

Done by Taleron

Larger version here
-
For July, there are not one, but two banners. One for each layout, the dark and light one. 

Light

[attachment=1405]

Done by leelee

Dark

[attachment=1404]

Done by Clawed

& the gallery version


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm creating a 4th of July banner.


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm finish a banner.


----------



## Neofur (Jul 2, 2007)

I made a new FA banner for fun.
Jinkies!...Those Transformers are everywhere.


----------



## dragonmorph (Jul 2, 2007)

Here you go. ^_^

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!


----------



## Oni (Jul 8, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *Art by Blotch* - March, 2007
> Blotch quite literally blew our minds with this banner. To say it's exceptional would be a gross understatement! Well played, Blotch. Well played.


 That banner is rather , I dunno, intriguing. ^.^ Blotch definitely is talented!


----------



## devillo (Jul 22, 2007)

Its one of my ambitions to do the Banner for this site by the end of the year. It shall be mine, Oh yes, It shall be mine.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 25, 2007)

Can we have the normal banner back, the dumb Bandwagon one is highly annoying for it is just a rally flag to sheep to follow a nonsense fad.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Can we have the normal banner back, the dumb Bandwagon one is highly annoying for it is just a rally flag to sheep to follow a nonsense fad.



_*nods in agreement*_

IMHO, having stated that the original meme starter was banhammered for the *wrong* reason (or at the least, not the best reason(s) to choose in order to try to wind that down calmly), following-suit with the latest FA banner does not seem to be entirely smart to me.
Doubly so with everything else going on around here just now, when a lil' bit of confidence-instilling might go a long way...

JM02c, anyhow,
David.


----------



## DreamRunnerWolf (Jul 25, 2007)

BUT ITS SO FUNNY


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

I want the old banners back, too. *S.a.n.d.w.i.c.h.* (with periods cause the forum apparently got mutilated too and changes the word) *meme = /b/tard mongolism*, no offense to the people who really suffer from Down Syndrome.

*blocks the banner graphic till you change it, so he doesn't have to see the stupidity*


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

Test sandwich

=
(Now that is getting stupid, sorry... :?)


----------



## yak (Jul 25, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Can we have the normal banner back, the dumb Bandwagon one is highly annoying for it is just a rally flag to sheep to follow a nonsense fad.





			
				uncia said:
			
		

> Test sandwich
> 
> =
> (Now that is getting stupid, sorry... :?)



Banner is a mind game.
When a meme approaches site-wide proportions, it looses it's fun. And when it looses it's fun, people stop posting it.
Might work, or might not work - we'll see.


----------



## furry (Jul 25, 2007)

You guys should be able to survive a week with that banner, right?
Personally, I'm glad not to see the original light banner anymore.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Banner is a mind game.
> When a meme approaches site-wide proportions, it looses it's fun. And when it looses it's fun, people stop posting it.
> Might work, or might not work - we'll see.



Per my PM, prior to your post. ^^

<clip>
Yep; might've been fair game were it not for the manner that original user was (mis-)handled and the obvious accusations of hypocrisy that's creating with regards to "spamming" being "OK" depending on /who/ you are.
</clip>

And, as furry implied, a good excuse on 1st August to swap it over if that doesn't "work" sooner. _*shudders at the thought of that being there for the next seven days*_ 

d.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

@yak: Any ideas for the next level on this meme beyond http://www.furaffinity.net/view/683122/ before we put it in a recursive loop?


----------



## Chomperz (Jul 25, 2007)

I reallllllllllllly think people are taking this way to seriously, before, during, and after all of that.

sehciwdnas are SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## rianith (Jul 25, 2007)

if I might inquire.. what's with the funny little critter chewing his tie overlapping the banner{s}?


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Banner is a mind game.
> (...)
> Might work, or might not work - we'll see.


"Mind game" implies that there are brains to influence. :lol:


----------



## yak (Jul 25, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> <clip>
> Yep; might've been fair game were it not for the manner that original user was (mis-)handled and the obvious accusations of hypocrisy that's creating with regards to "spamming" being "OK" depending on /who/ you are.
> </clip>
> 
> ...


Apologies up front if i misunderstand you.

Technically, this cannot be considered spamming, because each individual contributes only once or twice. And it can't be considered an u-acceptable media, because the artwork is original and belongs to the submitting user. 
Yes, the were errors made in handing it from the start, but with the public apologies posted i hope it was resolved somehow.

I don't see how it's related to "who you are", as everyone is free to contribute to this running meme.
And no, the banner will stay for a day, as it usually happens with "XXXX appreciation day". I'll switch it back tomorrow.

In the future i'm considering making a special category or a tag do identify memes. Usage of this tag or category will ensure the image is automatically deleted after a week. But those are just wild thoughts.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

If there's going to be a meme tag, add a meme filter, too. Not a page of recent submissions rolls by without at least one picture related to the ongoing meme. I like finding new artists per chance, but if memes are tolerated on an even larger scale, with a special tag coming in even, I don't think we'll be seeing much else on the front page. Come to think of it, maybe at least a filter banning meme-related stuff from the front page and "browse" views?


----------



## rianith (Jul 25, 2007)

forgive my ignorance. But what exactly is a Meme?


----------



## Andromalius (Jul 25, 2007)

rianith said:
			
		

> forgive my ignorance. But what exactly is a Meme?



A meme is commonly some kind of quiz done in a journal or a special art trade. And example I saw is that someone will make a journal saying they will draw a picture for someone if they copy this journal and do the same thing. (Draw a picture for those who ask.)

In this case, I'm not sure why this is called a meme. It's technically more of fan art. Fandom for the character and the artist's style they made it in and therefore imitate it. Now I'm not sure, but this might be another kind of meme all in itself.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Person #1 posts something marginally funny, with or without the intent of starting a flood of similar images. Persons #2 through #9000 (or more) see it and decide to post similar stuff, if not the same thing even. You don't have to get creative really, just do what the crowd does. VoilÃ , you're part of what a certain crowd calls a "meme".


----------



## Andromalius (Jul 25, 2007)

PurpleDragon said:
			
		

> Person #1 posts something marginally funny, with or without the intent of starting a flood of similar images. Persons #2 through #9000 (or more) see it and decide to post similar stuff, if not the same thing even. You don't have to get creative really, just do what the crowd does. VoilÃ , you're part of what a certain crowd calls a "meme".


That too I guess. X3 I still can't believe how much fame this one meme has gotten.


----------



## uncia (Jul 25, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Apologies up front if i misunderstand you.



No probs, yak. 



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Technically, this cannot be considered spamming, because each individual contributes only once or twice.



You do know you've just handed out an open invitation to flood, there, should anyone wish to arrange that with a few friends?

So, a floodmeme spread across the entire community is AOK whereas a specific user was banned and mocked on that reason alone for a tiny fraction of the current total? That's also inconsistent with the crackdown on the posetheft meme which occurred previously.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Yes, the were errors made in handing it from the start, but with the public apologies posted i hope it was resolved somehow.



Not really, I don't think, save for that one apology (thankfully) to cbee.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> I don't see how it's related to "who you are", as everyone is free to contribute to this running meme.



Might suggest advertising that more widely to the community so they don't just think the lunatics have taken over the asylum, so to speak, for lack of any better information.
e.g. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/170570/ , http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/170577/ , http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/170579/ at a casual glance through just a dozen journals.
Can safely presume a considerable number of other people might be thinking likewise which doesn't exactly help on top of the other "issues" just now.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> And no, the banner will stay for a day, as it usually happens with "XXXX appreciation day". I'll switch it back tomorrow.
> In the future i'm considering making a special category or a tag do identify memes.



Thanks for timeframing that this time, yak, even if I thought that was April 1st again given that last sentence. Now it's possible to tell people who might be getting pissed off (if not already) that there is an end in sight to that aspect, at least.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Andromalius (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey hey hey, mine's just funning around. It's not to be taken seriously if is. |l'

EDIT:

Might I add, me being as an example makes me rather, umm. Unnerved? Kinda worries like that at me. ._.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 25, 2007)

Dear GOD, =>.<=

Thank you for making this banner go away, and shame on you for supporting this crap in anyway, i am also hurt the site would allow the community wide mock of someone or their art, looking at the original persons page, they have all but hid their info and blatantly say "Go Away" on it. 

As admins one expects some professionalism, your the Community pack leaders guys lead by example, or at least lead.


----------



## Chomperz (Jul 25, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Dear GOD, =>.<=
> 
> Thank you for making this banner go away, and shame on you for supporting this crap in anyway, i am also hurt the site would allow the community wide mock of someone or their art, looking at the original persons page, they have all but hid their info and blatantly say "Go Away" on it.
> 
> As admins one expects some professionalism, your the Community pack leaders guys lead by example, or at least lead.



actually, OP's page was always like that before the thing.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 25, 2007)

Chomperz said:
			
		

> actually, OP's page was always like that before the thing.



OK, something i didn't know, thank you


----------



## verix (Jul 25, 2007)

PurpleDragon said:
			
		

> I want the old banners back, too. *S.a.n.d.w.i.c.h.* (with periods cause the forum apparently got mutilated too and changes the word) *meme = /b/tard mongolism*, no offense to the people who really suffer from Down Syndrome.
> 
> *blocks the banner graphic till you change it, so he doesn't have to see the stupidity*


Hey, if you're going to compare people who have a different sense of humor than you (and a completely different, perhaps even more accurate, interpretation of the entire saga) to people with Down's Syndrome, does that mean I get to accuse you of having Asperger's Syndrome for a polar opposite exaggeration of "you have no sense of humor whatsoever"?

The whole reason for the Krystal thing exploding was out of protest of the administration's actions against the originator of the "meme." I started out by drawing a bunch of "I AM THE RENAMON" parodies involving Krystal, Sonderjen started out by making fun of Dave Hyena for being an uptight authoritarian on the issue, and then cbee got banned (which, while he was unbanned just an hour later, the damage had already been done). That's when things blew up, and the artistic revolt started.

I see the banner being changed as a sign of "we give up fighting, you win," and not so much the admins replacing the banner to fit in with the humor of the issue, considering what the entire intent of flooding the site with Krystal pictures was for many people. And, strangely enough, I haven't seen much of the sandwich thing afterward!

So would you Dukes of Comedy stop saying "this isn't funny, this was never funny, I'm more intelligent than the rest of you, get off my Comedy Truck"? It's just as annoying as how you feel about memes.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 25, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> PurpleDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth
Please proceed to take the bug out of thine ass, and then take the tiny little stick lodged up the bug's ass, which made the bug angry and bited the inside of your asshole


----------



## Chomperz (Jul 25, 2007)

in tldr, everyone is fighting over a s.andwich.

doesn't that seem rather silly?


----------



## pyromancy (Jul 25, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> PurpleDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, firstly, jumping on a bandwagon isn't funny.  it's not retarded either.  It shows an extreme lack of character.  If you can't be funny by yourself, suck it up and add it to the list of things you aren't great at.  Secondly, my brother has Azperger's syndrome.  It doesn't mean you don't have a sense of humor.  In fact, people with this syndrome tend to have an overdeveloped sense of humor, but lack a normal emotional interface (no empathy) with other people.  Er go, they tend to come off as though they are rude, socially inept people, with no heart who will gladly verbally smack you down and not be able to figure out what your problem is.  In truth, they are just autistic; incredibly high functioning autistics.

When somebody is unhappy with something you do, you tell them that their opinion is wrong, while expressing your opinion as though it was right.  Your opinion is no more right or valid than anyone else's.  Remember, no matter how big, witty, tough, smart or obnoxious you are, there's always someone who's bigger, wittier, smarter or more obnoxious than you are.  So by that logic, in this pissing contest, you'll never be right.  Get over yourself.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

<last post in this thread>
Nobuyuki, if you're going to talk down to people and use words like "thine" to seem intelligent, make sure your spelling is correct at least. "The bug (...) bited"... ouch.  I know what you're going to say next: that I fail (or as you'll put it, "phail") because I start taking your command of English apart. Unfortunately, you didn't make one single point of your own, so I can't do anything besides that. I would have loved to discuss your take on the matter, sadly you don't have one.
</last post in this thread>


----------



## verix (Jul 25, 2007)

pyromancy said:
			
		

> Okay, firstly, jumping on a bandwagon isn't funny.


Humor isn't objective. That was my whole point. How did you miss that?


			
				pyromancy said:
			
		

> If you can't be funny by yourself, suck it up and add it to the list of things you aren't great at.  Secondly, my brother has Azperger's syndrome.  It doesn't mean you don't have a sense of humor.  In fact, people with this syndrome tend to have an overdeveloped sense of humor, but lack a normal emotional interface (no empathy) with other people.  Er go, they tend to come off as though they are rude, socially inept people, with no heart who will gladly verbally smack you down and not be able to figure out what your problem is.  In truth, they are just autistic; incredibly high functioning autistics.


Oh I know what it is. "Down's Syndrome" also doesn't mean you're necessarily retarded, it just means you have an unfortunately warped face and learning disabilities. That's what I was mocking him for.


			
				pyromancy said:
			
		

> When somebody is unhappy with something you do, you tell them that their opinion is wrong, while expressing your opinion as though it was right.


Which is really dumb, and the reason I was criticizing him. I never claimed that the situation is funny and anyone who doesn't find it funny is a mongoloid. I find it funny. I can see how others don't-- some people don't find running gags hilarious, some people do. He was claiming that it isn't funny, and is getting high-and-mighty over it, which was, again, what I was critiquing him for.


			
				pyromancy said:
			
		

> Your opinion is no more right or valid than anyone else's.  Remember, no matter how big, witty, tough, smart or obnoxious you are, there's always someone who's bigger, wittier, smarter or more obnoxious than you are.  So by that logic, in this pissing contest, you'll never be right.  Get over yourself.


I'll get over myself when you get off your passively accusatory high-horse of "opinions are opinions" when I never claimed my opinion was more valid than his, nor did I ever imply it.

By the way, it's "ergo."


			
				PurpleDragon said:
			
		

> <last post in this thread>
> Nobuyuki, if you're going to talk down to people and use words like "thine" to seem intelligent, make sure your spelling is correct at least. "The bug (...) bited"... ouch.  I know what you're going to say next: that I fail (or as you'll put it, "phail") because I start taking your command of English apart. Unfortunately, you didn't make one single point of your own, so I can't do anything besides that. I would have loved to discuss your take on the matter, sadly you don't have one.
> </last post in this thread>


Actually you "fail" because you chose to pick the easy target of grammar rather than address any of the points I made.


----------



## pyromancy (Jul 25, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> pyromancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I was 20 again so I could know everything without learning a damned thing.


----------



## verix (Jul 25, 2007)

pyromancy said:
			
		

> I wish I was 20 again so I could know everything without learning a damned thing.


Hell yeah man. It's like being a walking Encyclopedia Britannica cross-referenced with Wikipedia with the knowledge and intelligence of all the passages of every writ of religion combined into one mental terabyte harddrive of _awesome_.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/misc/violin02.gif

*[size=xx-large]All this drama over damn sandwich*[/size] (Stupid word replacement filter XD)


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 25, 2007)

PurpleDragon said:
			
		

> <last post in this thread>
> Nobuyuki, if you're going to talk down to people and use words like "thine" to seem intelligent, make sure your spelling is correct at least. "The bug (...) bited"... ouch.  I know what you're going to say next: that I fail (or as you'll put it, "phail") because I start taking your command of English apart. Unfortunately, you didn't make one single point of your own, so I can't do anything besides that. I would have loved to discuss your take on the matter, sadly you don't have one.
> </last post in this thread>



AHAHAHA. I probably got a bigger laugh out of my use of grammar than you did.  Good show, Mr. Serious Business -- once again you have shown that you're unable to see the forest for the trees, instead resorting to a semantic argument (probably hoping that I lacked good spelling or grammar skills, and in this assumption you indeed have "phailed" it!).  A mock bastardization of the English language is simply another ploy to filter out people like you who get stuck on the chaff, and not the substance of what's being said.

Put plain and simple, you just don't get it.  Verix made the astute observation that guys like you are on too high of a horse to admit that since you don't understand the situation, it presumes you were left out of the loop and thus filled in the inexplicable viral capacity of the meme with an assumption that it is massive herd mentality.  The ignorance of the nuances upsets you, so you respond with elitist arrogance in a backlash to the presumed "popular" and unliked behavior.  _Get off it already._

And oh yeah, one more thing.  MAKEING FUN OF MY ENGLISH IS TTLY LAME BUT IF U INSIST ON PICKING IT APART B MY GEST


----------



## Fiz (Jul 25, 2007)

Hay guys.

It's just a banner.

A bunch of pixels.

It's not that big of a deal doodz.


----------



## Muzz (Jul 25, 2007)

wuaaah. I drew the fender in the corner of the banner but no one told me it was stuck up there until I saw it on lulz! HUURR. But seriously, for god sake its just a bit of fun. I've made a lot of friends throughout the site because of how much artists and the like got involved, it also brought me out of a rut in my art, I haven't drawn a thing in over a month until now. So I'm pretty glad it happened, people just need to quit whining about it.


----------



## velina (Jul 25, 2007)

Andromalius said:
			
		

> rianith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do forgive me for breaking into the conversation, but I feel the need to submit a correction.

A meme is not a quiz.  A meme, or an internet meme (to differentiate it from a more scholarly type of meme, or memetics), refers to an internet phenomenon.  It uses the term meme because of its virus like quality of multiplying and spreading like wildfire.  It is related to the more scholarly meme, in that it is "a unit of cultural information that propagates from one mind to another as a theoretical unit of cultural evolution and diffusion."

Thank god for Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_phenomenon because I had to look this up myself, a while back, because I just wanted to know where the word came from.


----------



## Neofur (Jul 25, 2007)

*This is Madness...*

*...THIS IS FURAFFINITY!!*


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 4, 2007)

August's banner:

[attachment=1576]

Done by Kamicheetah. You can see a larger version of fender, as used in the banner, here.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Aug 6, 2007)

Paddington Bear goes emo


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 1, 2007)

September Banner:

[attachment=1699]

Done by likeshine

See a larger version in her gallery here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/761328/


----------



## marmalade (Sep 4, 2007)

although i've searched and this has probably been answered but how are you chosen to create the banner?

-thanks!


----------



## dave hyena (Sep 4, 2007)

marmalade said:
			
		

> although i've searched and this has probably been answered but how are you chosen to create the banner?



Preyfar (Dragoneer on FA itself) chooses people and pays them & all that, it's all down to him. So, your best bet is to contact Dragoneer/Preyfar and ask him if you are interested in that.


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooo, I like this new banner for October.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 2, 2007)

October FA banner:

[attachment=1857]

Done by: reaperfox

See a larger version of the artwork used for the banner in their gallery here.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 2, 2007)

love october's banner alot.


----------



## Reaperfox (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys  I had a lot of fun making it!


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 28, 2007)

Halloween:

[attachment=1934]

The banner was made by Ultraviolet

A larger version is available in her gallery here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/873820/


----------



## goat (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> The banner was made by Ultraviolet





why 2 banners for october


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 28, 2007)

one for the month, the other for Halloween week.


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 28, 2007)

i like the october banner a lot.

who's the dragon that keeps showing up in the banners?  I kno the ferret, Fender, is the mascot, but who's the dragon?


----------



## goat (Oct 28, 2007)

weve never had 2 banners for a month with a holiday before. plus the first banner was already halloweenish


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> who's the dragon that keeps showing up in the banners?  I kno the ferret, Fender, is the mascot, but who's the dragon?



That's Rednef, Fender's alternate form.  Originally created for "Opposite Day", Rednef is a female dragon who wound up sticking around beyond her originally intended stay.


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 28, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Paul Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, freeloader ...  XD


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 29, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> LOL, freeloader ...  XD



Well, it wasn't really her decision to stay, it was more of a "by popular demand" thing...although I highly doubt she minds.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 29, 2007)

goat said:
			
		

> weve never had 2 banners for a month with a holiday before. plus the first banner was already halloweenish


Heh heh, well, he is a were-Ferrox, and every year at Halloween... he shifts! =P


----------



## goat (Oct 29, 2007)

lol alright i suppose that will suffice


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 8, 2007)

Oooo, the new banner looks wonderful.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 8, 2007)

November:

[attachment=1982]

By Seskata


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 3, 2007)

We are in December:

[attachment=2113]

By Sukebepanda.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, but there are still two more banners coming for December... =)


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 16, 2007)

:O

Special Christmas forums banner:

[attachment=2173]

By http://www.furaffinity.net/user/angyl


----------



## Angyl (Dec 19, 2007)

Hooray for me! XD


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 19, 2007)

Special FA Christmas Banner:

[attachment=2189]

Done by Beerhorse.

A larger version without the text may be found here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/953359/

The original artwork is 10 inches by 2.5 inches and it is done on on 8.5 inch by 11 inch card stock, being coloured by Tria markers & Prismacolour Pencils..

The artwork is up for auction here:

http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232340078


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 31, 2007)

New year 2007 special banner:

[attachment=2225]

Done by Beau Gilliam


----------



## Modem Redpill (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey is there a thread somewhere on here where I can look into future month banners? I wanna try drawing one.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice to finally see Rednef in a banner again (though i prefered her short "hair" style)


----------



## dave hyena (Jan 18, 2008)

January Banner:

[attachment=2334]

By:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ritts


----------



## KeenyFox (Jan 20, 2008)

Modem Redpill said:
			
		

> Hey is there a thread somewhere on here where I can look into future month banners? I wanna try drawing one.



Me as well - how does one apply to get to draw one of the monthly banners? Please let me know.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Jan 26, 2008)

KeenyFox said:
			
		

> Modem Redpill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this may be a slightly dead issue, but I too would like to contribute by making a banner in the near future....

Do you want us to post a link to our gallery where the banner is located to make it easier for you to use?


----------



## Emil (Jan 26, 2008)

Odjit-Sanura said:
			
		

> I know this may be a slightly dead issue, but I too would like to contribute by making a banner in the near future....
> 
> Do you want us to post a link to our gallery where the banner is located to make it easier for you to use?



I believe banners are requested by the staff. Its kinda like an invite.


----------



## yak (Jan 26, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Odjit-Sanura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's something like that.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2008)

Am I seeing a peenorz in the recent valentines banner? @.@


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 1, 2008)

If you mean below the U, no, unless Fender has a Penis on his elbow then I'm mistaken.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2008)

Ah wonder what it is...


----------



## Eevee (Feb 1, 2008)

Light's banner was not changed.  :|


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Light's banner was not changed.  :|


It should have been. I updated everything. Do a forced refresh?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Am I seeing a peenorz in the recent valentines banner? @.@


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/707154/

There's the full submission. Totally clean.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 1, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> It should have been. I updated everything. Do a forced refresh?


I had; works now, though.  Maybe I was looking in the middle of your fiddling.


----------



## saruuk (Feb 6, 2008)

Why a Valentine's banner of February may I ask?
Chinese New Year seems (to me at least) a far larger and more important event.

Banners have been made to recognize Christmas and New Year, so why not Chinese New Year?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 4, 2008)

New Banner Opinion 

Ok call me picky but i hate this banner, Zodiac sign or not, the banner should have Fender embracing the community and not always be so solo in the pics, i am getting tired of the loner look to the FA banner, the one with friends was cool it showed more then just all about me Fender.

I think i have to make a new banner and maybe if i am not ignored cause i am not in the elite, they will try it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 4, 2008)

Charrio said:
			
		

> New Banner Opinion
> 
> Ok call me picky but i hate this banner, Zodiac sign or not, the banner should have Fender embracing the community and not always be so solo in the pics, i am getting tired of the loner look to the FA banner, the one with friends was cool it showed more then just all about me Fender.
> 
> I think i have to make a new banner and maybe if i am not ignored cause i am not in the elite, they will try it.


Artists are free to inject their characters, other characters, into the banners as they see fit. The only base requirement is Fender or Rednef be in the banner, and the banner be PG-13.

I think you'll see a bit more "community" from our May banner, which I may say, is both epic and hands down the single best banner I've seen done for the site yet. Ahkahna did the banner, and it's... well, gorgeous.


----------



## Pave (Apr 5, 2008)

Charrio said:
			
		

> New Banner Opinion
> 
> Ok call me picky but i hate this banner, Zodiac sign or not, the banner should have Fender embracing the community and not always be so solo in the pics, i am getting tired of the loner look to the FA banner, the one with friends was cool it showed more then just all about me Fender.
> 
> I think i have to make a new banner and maybe if i am not ignored cause i am not in the elite, they will try it.



In all honesty? If I would have tossed in other characters, that not only would have over crowded the already small space, but then you'd have people bitching and about then characters in it. Oh noes, a Mascot is a loner? Seriously? <_<


----------



## MistyStriker (Apr 5, 2008)

I think this banner is one of the nicest I've seen so far, from a design point of view. ^_^


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2008)

MistyStriker said:
			
		

> I think this banner is one of the nicest I've seen so far, from a design point of view. ^_^



That is adorable


			
				Pave said:
			
		

> In all honesty? If I would have tossed in other characters, that not only would have over crowded the already small space, but then you'd have people bitching and about then characters in it. Oh noes, a Mascot is a loner? Seriously? <_<



I didn't mean any offense, it just seems Fender is the mascot of the community and hence should present a community feel. I like the art very much, i don't know maybe i didn't word it well


----------



## Charrio (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at the Community feel banner, hope you like it and maybe use it.

I am gonna make more along this line of actual community feel, i know it isn't all shaded to death but alot is in the image and i know it would take away from it. 

[attachment=2845]


----------



## JakoRoo (Jul 10, 2008)

How is it actually works? Someone send a random banner and the admins maybe put it to the header?


----------



## KeenyFox (Jul 10, 2008)

I wish. Apparently the admins invite an artist they deem worthy (usually someone who's leagues more popular than most of us) to draw up a banner.

This upsets me since I believe I have a fantastic idea for a banner but am reluctant to start on it since I (and many others) risk being snubbed because of status on FA. Everybody should be given a chance if they are interested in making an FA banner.


----------



## cassandrarising (Aug 15, 2008)

KeenyFox said:


> I wish. Apparently the admins invite an artist they deem worthy (usually someone who's leagues more popular than most of us) to draw up a banner.



Is there any way to submit a request to do a banner?  I'd really like to do a carving.


----------



## Magica (Aug 29, 2008)

I assume this is the new one, or just a filler?


----------



## wildrider (Aug 29, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I assume this is the new one, or just a filler?



I laughed X3


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 29, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I assume this is the new one, or just a filler?


This is just a filler/gag banner. just because.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Aug 29, 2008)

The lolcat banners completely blow.  It's a "joke" that was old 3 years ago.


----------



## Lynxia (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> The lolcat banners completely blow.  It's a "joke" that was old 3 years ago.



Agreed.
Give us a more creative banner, please.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 29, 2008)

Lynxia said:


> Agreed.
> Give us a more creative banner, please.



No.


----------



## yak (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry..


----------



## Lynxia (Aug 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> No.



I said please ;-;


----------



## Zentio (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm laughing hard at everyone bawwing on Fenders Page about the banner XD

It's obviously gonna change in September, just deal with it.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't like these new 'Cat' banners....it just doesn't feel like the site at all with lolcat banners. :|

Good riddance to normal banners in 2 days.


----------



## wildrider (Aug 29, 2008)

Some people just have no sense of humor at all XD


----------



## Freehaven (Aug 29, 2008)

wildrider said:


> Some people just have no sense of humor at all XD



Unlike myself:







\_0__/


----------



## WolfAngel (Aug 30, 2008)

My goodness, Epic WIN!!!  \_0__/


----------



## gravija (Aug 30, 2008)

Ive GOT a sense of humor and i still dont like them >.>


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, the banner changed again.

This one is three times as good as the last two were put together!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Okay, the banner changed again.
> 
> This one is three times as good as the last two were put together!


 
Ugh. Thank God! I was avoiding the mainsite up until that point. Who wants to be greeted to something like that when you first entre a site?

The Fender cat's cute.


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 30, 2008)

Ooh, I like this one.  

Personally, I think a real photo defeats the whole idea of FurAffinity. Not that the lol-things weren't cute. I just think that the banner should be actual artwork, not photos with words, lol.  

But this new one is adorable. ^__^


----------



## Ylm (Aug 30, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> actual artwork



oh


----------



## Frasque (Aug 30, 2008)

Aren't there more important things in the world to get upset about :/


----------



## FallenGreyWolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Aren't there more important things in the world to get upset about :/



Nope......Its not like we pay attention to the real world or anything.

That said:  It was a little disconcerting but a nice change.  *shrugs*


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 30, 2008)

Meh, I'm happy with my year-round Rednef banner. (FA needs more Rednef!!!) Gotta love Greasemonkey scripts. ^_^


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't like the first two LOLcats banners... 

But I kinda like the Fender one. Anyone have a link so I can save it locally? ^^;


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 30, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:


> FA needs more Rednef!!!



Seconded


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 30, 2008)

Takara_kitsune said:


> I didn't like the first two LOLcats banners...
> 
> But I kinda like the Fender one. Anyone have a link so I can save it locally? ^^;



How about you just put your pointer over the banner and use Right Click Save as?


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 30, 2008)

I would, but it's not in the context menu, or the administrative context menu. 

That's why I asked. ^^


----------



## Zentio (Aug 30, 2008)

Takara_kitsune said:


> I didn't like the first two LOLcats banners...
> 
> But I kinda like the Fender one. Anyone have a link so I can save it locally? ^^;



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1506685/

@Alex, in Firefox it just gives the "save link as" I had to switch to IE to save the banner, before I found the artist XD

We need more cat Fender! We should do like Rednef and make another Fender species thing XD
Call him Derfen or Nefred or something xP


----------



## Takara_kitsune (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you, Zoltan. :3

Anyway, that was kinda why I wanted it. Cat Fender is quite nice. ^^

... Basically, one of the cutest things I've seen in a while, so I figured I wanted a copy for when the banner is gone. ^^;


----------



## Daniel Kay (Sep 1, 2008)

Well not really main banner related but about the ads, after that huge donation in july shouldnt the skeleton fender be replaced with a quite fat one  (just joking so please no "you sick bastard" calls)


----------



## Zentio (Sep 1, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Well not really main banner related but about the ads, after that huge donation in july shouldnt the skeleton fender be replaced with a quite fat one  (just joking so please no "you sick bastard" calls)



That'd be funny.

I dunno how they pick banners (cbf to find out), but someone should draw a banner like that and try and get it up XD


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 2, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Well not really main banner related but about the ads, after that huge donation in july shouldnt the skeleton fender be replaced with a quite fat one  (just joking so please no "you sick bastard" calls)


Banner has been updated like 3 times in the past two days.  If you're still seeing the starving-Fender one, try giving it a hard-refresh.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Sep 2, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Banner has been updated like 3 times in the past two days.  If you're still seeing the starving-Fender one, try giving it a hard-refresh.



I ment the "please donate" button on the left, these circle through a few different images after refreshing


----------



## Mastermindalien (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the banner that was just changed?

The one one the beach with the dragon/dinosaur and the kid getting his pants pulled by the crab.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> I ment the "please donate" button on the left, these circle through a few different images after refreshing


Oh, the donation link.  Yeah, Fender's definitely been fed.


----------



## Zentio (Sep 3, 2008)

Mastermindalien said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the banner that was just changed?
> 
> The one one the beach with the dragon/dinosaur and the kid getting his pants pulled by the crab.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1422336/


----------



## dreamsfar (Oct 11, 2008)

HEY!

International Nacho Appreciation Day is TODAY! CELEBRATE IT, people! And where's our banner ;^)


----------



## Cherushi (Oct 20, 2008)

It's probably been asked before, but how does someone submit banner art?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 20, 2008)

Can we please see the rest of the banners up until today?  February-September 2008?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Art by Moonstalker* - September, 2006
> Moonstalker helped us celebrate the end of summer with a nice, final sporty event. =)



I love this banner!  Wish I could find it in Moonstalker's gallery and fave it.

Makes me want to slip into a Speedo and play beach volleyball, too, with two happy-go-lucky girl furs about my age.  X3


----------



## Farfoos (Nov 28, 2008)

You know what all this drama reminds me of...Mike Reed's work...
http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/

We need a furry version of that, seriously, that would be awesome on so many different levels.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 28, 2008)

Farfoos said:


> You know what all this drama reminds me of...Mike Reed's work...
> http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/
> 
> We need a furry version of that, seriously, that would be awesome on so many different levels.



What drama?


----------



## Farfoos (Nov 30, 2008)

The drama you have ignored (or are ignorant of), either way my post shouldn't really concern you one way or another...unless you'd like to create a little of your own.


----------



## Rose (Dec 1, 2008)

Mastermindalien said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the banner that was just changed?
> 
> The one one the beach with the dragon/dinosaur and the kid getting his pants pulled by the crab.




the dragon's Rednef, the er... "kid" is Fender xD


----------



## yak (Feb 5, 2009)

Banner image archive have been created here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/

It would probably be updated once in a while.


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 23, 2009)

yak said:


> Banner image archive have been created here:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/
> 
> It would probably be updated once in a while.


Nice ^_^

I found a few favs:
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2006-08_solidasp.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2006-09_moonstalker.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2007-11_seskata.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-01_ritts.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-10_gunmouth-and-kamicheetah_second-half.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-11_danielkay_thanksgiving.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2006-07_nevarraven.jpg

Also noticed a few images came in... several times for some reason... oh well


----------



## Blackmane (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Dragoneer chooses, I dont know whether you get compensation or not, though that may be the one project I would totally do for free  I think there has been a case or two where someone did a banner spur of the moment and the admins thought it was awesome enough that they threw it up, but usually I think these things are planned in advance.


----------



## RooMillenious (May 19, 2009)

We had a good streak for a while


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackmane said:


> I'm pretty sure Dragoneer chooses, I dont know whether you get compensation or not, though that may be the one project I would totally do for free  I think there has been a case or two where someone did a banner spur of the moment and the admins thought it was awesome enough that they threw it up, but usually I think these things are planned in advance.



there's nothing to win evrytime you post a picture on furaff either

i'd do one but i'm sure he'll keep it for halloween


----------



## darkdoomer (Jun 18, 2009)

dragonmorph said:


> I'm creating a 4th of July banner.


looks like somebody's been inspired to create one



:3 opinions?


----------



## Kitch (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the new banner. For some reason I expect a version of Stifler's little brother from _American Pie_ to pop between them and say, "You guys are gonna fuck, aren't ya?"


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

To bad that Fa Took out the user pictures on the forum :/ Can you put up an album on FA or DA With the pictures?
Edit: *Facepalms* should of read the thread lil more >.<


----------



## ZuTheSkunk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure this is a right place for my question, but I'll ask...

Who has created current banner?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 8, 2009)

ZuTheSkunk said:


> I'm not sure this is a right place for my question, but I'll ask...
> 
> Who has created current banner?


In the news area always say who made the current banner


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 5, 2009)

I like how none of the pictures work at all....


----------



## yak (Aug 5, 2009)

The server the banners were on crashed.
A dozen or so posts above I posted a link to an archive, if you are interested. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/


Felicia Mertallis said:


> I like how none of the pictures work at all....


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone else find it in a way odd that there was a banner for 9/9/09 to honor the release of a video game, but no banner for 9/11 to honor the people who died in a terrorist attack?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Anyone else find it in a way odd that there was a banner for 9/9/09 to honor the release of a video game, but no banner for 9/11 to honor the people who died in a terrorist attack?



I think for some it is still a sensitive topic.

And not a lot of people on this site are from the US.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And not a lot of people on this site are from the US.



I think there still remains a significant number of people on FA who live or were born in the USA, even if not the majority.  Nevertheless, it's a piece of recent history whose repercussions were felt far and wide all over the free world, and not just in the US.  A lot of people's perceptions of the world changed that day and in the following months--not just Americans.

I can understand it being a sensitive issue.  I can even understand the decision to purposefully not put one up in an attempt to let it rest and move on.  That doesn't change the fact that you will find memorials in many shapes and fashions all over the world today.  And maybe the argument then would be to let us have our memorials outside of FA.  This I could also agree to.

It just strikes me as odd that a video game gets a banner and a major event in recent world history does not.  It's just the reflection of what FA will mention and what it won't, I guess.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Anyone else find it in a way odd that there was a banner for 9/9/09 to honor the release of a video game, but no banner for 9/11 to honor the people who died in a terrorist attack?



I think that would be REALLY ill-advised considering I and most other people only use this site for Porn.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I think that would be REALLY ill-advised considering I and most other people only use this site for Porn.



I don't know if I'd say "most."  "Many," for sure, but do we have proof that more than 50% use this site exclusively for porn?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> I don't know if I'd say "most."  "Many," for sure, but do we have proof that more than 50% use this site exclusively for porn?



Poor word choice fine but I still think it would be kinda unnecessary, y'know?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

Fender's head looks like a deformed hand in the little drawing.

Cute pic though.


----------



## peuxgir (Sep 16, 2009)

we have proof that more than 50% use this site exclusively for porn?


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it just me or are all the pics broken?


----------



## Sciggles (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want to make a banner for FA who do you send it to


----------



## Sciggles (Oct 20, 2009)

Sciggles said:


> If you want to make a banner for FA who do you send it to




ignore that, I did my reading, sorry!


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

I can not see the pictures


----------

